# LM-100J Super Hercules Goes Inverted at Farnborough 2018



## observor 69 (19 Jul 2018)

And now for something different.

LM-100J Super Hercules Goes Inverted at Farnborough 2018

https://c130mro.com/2018/07/18/lm-100j-super-hercules-inverted/


----------



## Journeyman (19 Jul 2018)

The image of a Loadie pinned to the ceiling made my morning.   ;D


----------



## Ping Monkey (19 Jul 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The image of a Loadie pinned to the ceiling made my morning.   ;D




Set Ludicrous Speed!


----------



## Primus (19 Jul 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InaRIYFPMiY


----------

